# ZOTAC GeForce GT220



## NewsBytes (Dec 30, 2009)

The ZOTAC GeForce GT220 is an entry-level graphics card that provides quite a punch given its limited features. Armed with a 625-MHz core clock and a memory clock of 1580 MHz, the GeForce GT220 has 1-GB DDR3 memory.
 
The ZOTAC GeForce GT220 comes with an HDMI port which makes it deal as an HTPC graphics solution. It does not need any additional power.
 
The card was tested on our graphics card test bench comprising of an ASUS P6T Deluxe motherboard on a Core i7 975 processor. For an entr...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

